# Molly Reproduction...



## ConfusedFish (Jun 28, 2009)

Over four months ago, I bought one dalmation molly for my tank.

My tank only has that one molly and one mystery snail in it. Nothing else.

And so, I went through my normal routine of feeding my molly, and to my surprise I find a baby fish in there, just one. I mean, I thought my fish was a guy to begin with...Turns out its a girl. Who had a baby with no other contact with other fish for 4+ months.

The baby is currently in a net, safe from momma and the filter.

Uh, do I have a virgin mary fish going on here?:fish:


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

most live bearers (mollies, guppies, platies,swords, etc.) can hold sperm for a long time. its not a surprise that you brought home a pregnant fish. it happens a lot. 

BTW: congrats on the fry


----------



## ConfusedFish (Jun 28, 2009)

She didn't look pregnant...I heard they look like balloons if they are. And that they have up to like, 40 babies?

Am I going to get more? She's not going to explode into a bunch more babies is she?


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

i've kept molly for a long time and i havent seen them being able to retain sperm over a period of time. i have seen platys having the ability to have fry for up to three cycles with one insemination. 

 this is weird! Virgin Fish sounds like a good theory! lol


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Are you sure the new fish is a molly? I have found riders in live plants several times that survived in a dryish bag for a few hours.


----------



## ConfusedFish (Jun 28, 2009)

COM said:


> Are you sure the new fish is a molly? I have found riders in live plants several times that survived in a dryish bag for a few hours.


No plants are in the tank. Nothing had been transferred into the tank other than food and water.


----------



## fishyfreek (May 13, 2009)

Hi, I have sailfin and dalmation mollies, guppies ect. They can hold sperm for six months at a time, look on the internet and it will tell you about mollies. I have enough babies from your same situation I had to go buy a 20 gallon tall for them. Hope I could help


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome to the crazy world of live bearers. Good luck with your fry! And if I were you, I'd totally name it Frenchie.  But thats just me.


----------



## blued941 (Jul 14, 2009)

most live bearers do not need a male in the tank with them if they have been with a male b4 you brought them they will have sperm stored inside them which means they can give birth up to 4-6 times without a male being present goodluck with your fry


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

yea she probly has sperm stored and congrats!!


----------

